
Ask HN: Do you play games between programming? - inersha
When I&#x27;m coding throughout the day I sometimes play games like Agar.io to break up the work. Probably not quite as good as taking a walk, but still enjoyable.<p>Do you play any small&#x2F;simple games between coding sessions? If so, which ones?
======
itaris
I try to create a defined line between 'work time' and 'play time', otherwise
the latter begins to eclipse the former.

That being said, when that line blurs, I enjoy Crypt of the Necrodancer.

~~~
inersha
Looks cool, thanks.

